# How to tell a new forum member from an experienced one



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2012)

When there's a post with 10 or more photos a new forum member will quote the entire thing in THE VERY NEXT POST.

An experienced forum member will type this symbol, meaning the exact same thing: ^

Experienced forum members, my iPhone thanks you.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 14, 2012)

Edit: I quoted the OP 5 times. Removed it to not be an annoyance.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, at least when they post NGDs they save you some stress by not posting specs or pics


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 14, 2012)

And you can easily find threads because they're posted in every sub-forum! Convenience!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Edit: I quoted the OP 5 times. Removed it to not be an annoyance.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 14, 2012)

Quotes are good, it safes time cause I don't have to scroll back to the top to masturbate on NGD pictures..

^ <- This turns me on too though....


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 14, 2012)

^I like that post


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, maybe people who are new to forums all together, because NO forum likes quoted recent pictures.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2012)

Another thing that really makes new users stand out in the crowd is the join date right under their user name.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 14, 2012)

new members be warned, if you do this shit, i will neg rep your face off.
nothing annoys me more


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 14, 2012)

MJS said:


> Another thing that really makes new users stand out in the crowd is the join date right under their user name.



And their post count of 1?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 14, 2012)

Django said:


> Well, maybe people who are new to forums all together, because NO forum likes quoted recent pictures.



This was the first forum that I joined 

But even so, I never quoted a block of pictures and said, "Totally dig that last one."


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 14, 2012)

<---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, just to be clear, for me I have no problem with quoting pics. In fact, I prefer that pics be quoted, as opposed to telling me to go look elsewhere to see them. It's just that if I have my browser open and I can see the original post, and the quoted post right below it, what's the purpose? It makes no sense to have all those pics repeated. It's all about ease of use.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2012)

What I usually do is quote the post, but remove the images and replace them with simple text in parenthesis. It'd look something like this:



Some Jerk said:


> blah blah blah
> blah blah blah
> (picture of amazing green PRS)
> blah blah blah
> blah blah blah


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2012)

Another annoying one is when somebody quotes an ENTIRE picstory or pic laden post, just to comment on one picture or the OP in general.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 14, 2012)

^
Fact


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2012)

^
Indeed


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2012)

synrgy said:


> What I usually do is quote the post, but remove the images and replace them with simple text in parenthesis. It'd look something like this:



Yeah, me too. I think that's a good idea, because it cuts out the irrelevant stuff.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

Randy said:


> ^
> Indeed



Showoff.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 14, 2012)

If they make a thread about "djent", they're a new guy.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to get that "djenty" tone like Misha Mansoor(Periphery).

I have POD Farm 2.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 14, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Hey guys, I want to get that "djenty" tone like Misha Mansoor(Periphery).
> 
> I have POD Farm 2.



Pull all your Bass out bro, Low End is a Big no no.

And add all the mids bro.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 14, 2012)

chit chatting in classifieds, and getting trolled by spam bots.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 14, 2012)

Experienced members have accepted Shono as their diety.



















































....I can't be the only one thinking of members as in member = penis..?


----------



## Necris (Mar 14, 2012)

If their first posts are a For Sale Thread and then a thread asking "Why was my thread closed?". 

*Massive Spec list* "Looking for a Custom Builder who can do this for me, I have $2000 to spend and would like to wait less than 6 months."

Those usually do it pretty well.


----------



## loktide (Mar 14, 2012)

yet another good indicator on how to spot new forum members are threads entitled:

"Can this amp/guitar/pickup djent?"


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 14, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Experienced members have accepted Shono as their diety.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2012)

Necris said:


> *Massive Spec list* "Looking for a Custom Builder who can do this for me, I have $2000 to spend and would like to wait less than 6 months."
> 
> Those usually do it pretty well.



Yeah and a lot of the time it's way below that - like $1500 or $1000. And they don't even really know what they want or need - but it better be a canned ERG with lots of tone woodz!


----------



## Dan (Mar 14, 2012)

When someone sends you a PM about a blackmachine 7 you pretended to sell on April fools day last year.... 

True story.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2012)

New members haven't been banned enough times to get it yet.


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2012)

Necris said:


> If their first posts are a For Sale Thread and then a thread asking "Why was my thread closed?".
> 
> *Massive Spec list* "Looking for a Custom Builder who can do this for me, I have $1000 to spend and would like to wait less than 6 months."
> 
> Those usually do it pretty well.



Fix'd


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 14, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Hey guys, I want to get that "djenty" tone like Misha Mansoor(Periphery).
> 
> I have POD Farm 2.



Oioi, I got what I would consider a pretty decent djent tone out of Gearbox. I just don't use it to play djent (because I don't want to... OK, because I can't get my head round most of the time signatures ). Death metal ftw.

That said, the annoying thing about GearBox is that you can't switch between tones on the fly. A dedicated L6 USB footswitch would be awesome


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 14, 2012)

I joined too late to know of Shono but I keep seeing his name around. I was too late to the party .


----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2012)

Randy said:


> ^
> Indeed



Let's be honest. Randy's a monster down under.


EDIT:
Also, referencing Shono. My god, that was one of the funniest things I've ever experienced. Some people just took it too far. It was funny for two days, and then people who weren't even there (and a few who were) just tried to perpetuate it. It now just makes me grunt in frustration.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 14, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Let's be honest. Randy's a monster down under.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, referencing Shono. My god, that was one of the funniest things I've ever experienced. Some people just took it too far. It was funny for two days, and then people who weren't even there (and a few who were) just tried to perpetuate it. It now just makes me grunt in frustration.



How's the cult going anyway?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 14, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I joined too late to know of Shono but I keep seeing his name around. I was too late to the party .



Free Shono. 



Sorry everyone.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2012)

niffnoff said:


> How's the cult going anyway?



Like I said, it was funny for two days!


----------



## Fiction (Mar 14, 2012)

JohnCitizen said:


> Guys?!!??!!!!! Check out this band that totally isn't mine and is someoe else's band that to clarify isn't mine, they're the most epic of epic!!!!!!!!!!!11!1!1!1.
> 
> MySpace.com/JohnCitizensRenegadeEscapade.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 14, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Like I said, it was funny for two days!


He will be in my sig as long as I remain on this site


----------



## squid-boy (Mar 14, 2012)

If they take Stealthdjentstic seriously.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2012)

I  Stealth.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 14, 2012)

1) They can't :golf:
2) Silk or satin?
3) ????
4) They still can't :golf:ing :golf:


----------



## Dan (Mar 14, 2012)

If they dont understand the importance of Bacon & Toblerone.

And they dont know that if all else fails, you should just kill it with a rock.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 14, 2012)

has never seen "Da Br00tz" (or Djent for that matter) used to describe a guitar tone. But hey i have to admit - it gets the point across nicely

...or maybe that's just a sign i'm becoming elderly and out of touch...


----------



## ElRay (Mar 14, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> An experienced forum member will type this symbol, meaning the exact same thing: ^


And how do you know the senior members? They actually quote the message they're replying to so that readers don't have to figure-out what post the '^' refers to. 

Ray


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

They don't know what to do with this


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...eral-tech/190510-closest-thing-emg81-7-a.html

actually he's not new, and everyone was glad to help (though not without a bit of smartassism) lol.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess you can tell I'm new because I'm still not sure what the hell djent is.


----------



## Necris (Mar 14, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I guess you can tell I'm new because I'm still not sure what the hell djent is.


Enjoy that while you still can.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 14, 2012)

I always love when newbies argue with those who are knowledgeable and experienced. I've seen a few noobs argue with Max at times, and Max has such knowledge and credibility that I can't wait to see where it goes. 

I also like when newbies argue that they've come up with something new... when a search would show them how behind the curve they are. Of course, searching is out of the question, because newbies often have no thought of whether a search would find a previous relevant discussion. I often feel bad for them, because they don't have the skills to find information for themselves, instead relying on someone spoonfeeding them information bit by bit. 

Some newbies are monomaniacal, with only one area of interest driving them to post. Political trolls don't last long due to the rules against joining just to participate in P&CE, but they pop up in other areas as well.

---

Not necessarily a newbie thing, but I always think that those who want neg rep to be signed are just wanting to pull the trigger and dish out some revenge rep. I'm fortunate in that any neg rep I get for a particular post is usually balanced, and often outweighed, by the positive rep for exactly the same post. I suspect that the situation for them is more dire.

I also chuckle that my negative rep is normally for confronting someone doing something wrong to another person, or something unlawful, but sometimes it's for mentioning that there are other points of view to be considered. "the internet white knight of OT and P&CE strikes again," "Man I wish I was as smart and cool as you!" and "you should probably take the stick out of your ass. The holier than thow additude surely pisses people off" are pretty funny indicators of how easily butt-hurt some people are when they can't easily argue against something straightforward. *laugh*

----

My favorite newbie tactic has been arguing that they should be allowed to post a For Sale thread, and that they should be the exception to those bothersome rules. Normally they also don't have any interest in being a participating member of the forum, and never post outside of the classifieds... except to complain about not being able to post a classified. *laugh*

I thought there was a Classified Posting Rules! topic where newbie after newbie argued in this way, with one getting banned, and then another newbie emerging to take his place and to complain some more. Again, they couldn't even read a few posts further up to see that the arguments hadn't succeeded before.... *laugh*


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

How to spot a noob:

"Surely I will be able to hold my own in an argument with this Explorer fellow and not get my anus torn to shreds."


----------



## Genome (Mar 14, 2012)

You bitch about vocalists from popular bands, then watch your rep board slowly resemble Darth Vader's lightsaber


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 14, 2012)

leandroab said:


> 1) They can't :golf:
> ??????
> 4) They still can't :golf:ing :golf:



:golf:
Those were the good days. :cat:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 14, 2012)

^ "Spencer and/or Elliot suck!!! Bring back Casey/Chris/Jake and Dan!!" 
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 14, 2012)

Xaios said:


> How to spot a noob:
> 
> "Surely I will be able to hold my own in an argument with this Explorer fellow and not get my anus torn to shreds."



Didn't someone post a meme about "See Explorer has replied to your post in P&CE/Off-Topic, feel your anus pucker up"? *laugh* I do feel a little bad about that, because I'm genuinely interested in how people manage to make things fit together.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 15, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^ "Spencer and/or Elliot suck!!! Bring back Casey/Chris/Jake and Dan!!"
> Haters gonna hate.



Bruce Dickinson sucks, bring back Paul Di'Anno.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 15, 2012)

Opens up new thread....... How do fanned frets work??????


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 15, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Bruce Dickinson sucks, bring back Paul Di'Anno.


Definitely a senior member.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2012)

I just learned to keep my musical opinions to myself on the Internet. Go to any thread/news article on UG and have a good laugh  thank god this place isn't like that. But I definitely agree that people who want neg rep signed are looking for revenge neg reps whenever they can.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 15, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Opens up new thread....... How do fanned frets work??????



Do you realize that one member originally asked that in one topic, and then started three others (since merged) asking that same question? The additional threads were because he didn't like the answers he kept getting. 







*laugh*


----------



## Fiction (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the custom order threads from some newbies (Some actually know what they want).

But the ones that are like;

"so I've emailed a, b, c, d, e, f, g about a custom but i'm still tossing up between bolt-on/neckthrough, fanned/standard, HH/HSS, 22 Fret/24 Fret, Maple/Mahogany/Limba/Ash/Alder/Cardboard for the body and Maple/Mahogany/Limba/Ash/Alder/Cardboard for the neck. 

so what u guyz think?"


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 15, 2012)

"Guys I want a BRJ...."


----------



## Shredin0id (Mar 15, 2012)

^Could be worse. Some would have to make up their mind between a First Act or Squire!


----------



## squid-boy (Mar 15, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I  Stealth.



He builds character.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 15, 2012)

My favorites are in the classified section.

"Nice guitar man!" or "I wish I could afford this" reply to a FS thread. The prior post to this is usually "SOLD!" and the post date is at least three years earlier.


----------



## Necris (Mar 15, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Do you realize that one member originally asked that in one topic, and then started three others (since merged) asking that same question? *The additional threads were because he didn't like the answers he kept getting.
> *
> [picture]
> 
> *laugh*



"DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE COME AT ME WITH WELL RESEARCHED FACTS!"


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 15, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I also chuckle that my negative rep is normally for confronting someone doing something wrong to another person, or something unlawful, but sometimes it's for mentioning that there are other points of view to be considered. "the internet white knight of OT and P&CE strikes again," "Man I wish I was as smart and cool as you!" and "you should probably take the stick out of your ass. The holier than thow additude surely pisses people off" are pretty funny indicators of how easily butt-hurt some people are when they can't easily argue against something straightforward. *laugh*



A continuation of this theme is when a newbie will take a disagreement (usually in P&CE) as a direct attack on their character.


Also, when they 1337 speak.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 15, 2012)

Fiction said:


> "so I've emailed a, b, c, d, e, f, g about a custom but i'm still tossing up between bolt-on/neckthrough, fanned/standard, HH/HSS, 22 Fret/24 Fret, Maple/Mahogany/Limba/Ash/Alder/Cardboard for the body and Maple/Mahogany/Limba/Ash/Alder/Cardboard for the neck.
> 
> so what u guyz think?"



You've reminded me of one of the hugest differences between those with experience and those without, although I'm not sure if those without are newbies or just young...

In threads like that, those without experience will give all kinds of suggestions. 

The experienced will point out that if the questioner doesn't have enough experience to know their own preferences, they're not ready for a custom.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 15, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> He builds character.



Also shows n00bs what to do if banned... 
Where was that thread with the "n00dz" again


----------



## Edika (Mar 15, 2012)

If you are a noob in life you'll surely be a noob in forums!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 15, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> If they take Stealthdjentstic seriously.



What did he get banned for this time?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> What did he get banned for this time?



I'm pretty sure his user title says banned permanently now, whether he's here or not.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 15, 2012)

Nah I think he's legit banned,  
*Waits anxiously for some random outbursting troll thread*


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 15, 2012)

While I'm hew here I've been on forums for awhile, I think this is actually one of the more milder places amongst the web in this manner. I actually surfed this forum for well over a year using the search function and found answers to a lot of material just that way.

Eventually I joined, and not long after my sanity was destroyed with the "creepiest videos on youtube" thread, so I thank SS for that.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> While I'm hew here I've been on forums for awhile, I think this is actually one of the more milder places amongst the web in this manner. I actually surfed this forum for well over a year using the search function and found answers to a lot of material just that way.
> 
> Eventually I joined, and not long after my sanity was destroyed with the "creepiest videos on youtube" thread, so I thank SS for that.



I knew better than to even open that fuckin' thread.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 15, 2012)

When your # of bans + red rep bars > total # of posts


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 15, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I knew better than to even open that fuckin' thread.



Since I contributed to the thread let me tell you, it's tame ;D

EDIT: When your a n00b you get annoyed that ZEBOV liked your banning in the banned thread.
To everyone else, you find it an honour.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2012)

He'll be back, he always comes back.






Right?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 15, 2012)

Dan said:


> If they dont understand the importance of Bacon & Toblerone.



Good times.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 15, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> He'll be back, he always comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course he will be. He's the resident chew toy. Basically, whenever a mod is having a crappy day, all they have to do is ban Stealth and they feel better.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 15, 2012)

niffnoff said:


> Nah I think he's legit banned,
> *Waits anxiously for some random outbursting troll thread*



Yeah, his name in his posts is grayed out.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 15, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Yeah, his name in his posts is grayed out.



Yes, but that happens everytime he's "banned" as well.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 15, 2012)

Empryrean said:


> :golf:
> Those were the good days. :cat:



Yeah! I miss those times 

*MOD EDIT - Let's not go down this road mmmkay?*


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 15, 2012)

Something with mowing your lawn, but I haven't been here long enough to know exactly what... 

EDIT: I know now


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 15, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Yeah! I miss those times
> 
> EDIT: people who don't know what this picture represents:



Sup.. Dolly?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Yeah! I miss those times
> 
> EDIT: people who don't know what this picture represents:



It represents mowing the lawn.

Edit: Damn customer. I got ninja'd.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 15, 2012)

niffnoff said:


> EDIT: When your a n00b you get annoyed that ZEBOV liked your banning in the banned thread.
> To everyone else, you find it an honour.



A ban is not official without some love from ZEBOV


I always enjoy, despite me not following the scene, the spontanious threads were the OP _obviously_ is the first to bring the gospel of Bulb and Periphery to us hethens. 
Also, slightly 'd, the compulsory threads named: how do I djent/does this djent/I WANT TO DJENT/djent on a Vox/Marshall/Peavey/Orange/Mesa/Riviera/POD/etc. I like those


Although, the most entertaining thread thus far was not made by a n00b, and that the was the conspiracy thread courtesy of tuneinrecords. I don't think I ever have had that much fun, ever.


*EDIT* I tend to prefer people to sign neg-rep they give to me, I mean most of the time I get neg-rep out of a moment of butthurtful-ness, there is not real animosity, and I am simply not childish enough to dish out some revenge neg-rep. However, if someone have something to say, I'd love for people to sign it so we can work things out.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 15, 2012)

leandroab said:


> *MOD EDIT - Let's not go down this road mmmkay?*





Sorry.



Pooluke41 said:


> Sup.. Dolly?



I believe it's DONNIE... 


Also, the NUDE MAN is watching...


----------



## Explorer (Mar 15, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Although, the most entertaining thread thus far was not made by a n00b, and that the was the conspiracy thread courtesy of tuneinrecords. I don't think I ever have had that much fun, ever.
> 
> *EDIT* I tend to prefer people to sign neg-rep they give to me, I mean most of the time I get neg-rep out of a moment of butthurtful-ness, there is not real animosity, and I am simply not childish enough to dish out some revenge neg-rep. However, if someone have something to say, I'd love for people to sign it so we can work things out.



I thought tunieinrecords was the chemtrail guy. Didn't those get closed relatively quickly? I'll have to look to see what whopper conspiracy thread he participated in. 

You're hoping that people who leave neg rep would be interested in working things out, but some of the stuff I've received neg rep for has been appalling. I once got neg rep for being completely disgusted at someone having sex with a child, because I was too judgmental. Really. *laugh* There is no way someone would have the balls to come out and state something like that on the open forum, which is why I'm amused that they're stuck lashing out in the lamest way possible without exposing themselves to shame in the eyes of the community. 

And, really, I wouldn't want to work things out with someone condoning pedophilia. *laugh*


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 15, 2012)

Apparently, what's on the "things to do before you reach 15 posts" list is low-balling postings in classifieds now.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 15, 2012)

An experienced forum member will use these symbols


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 16, 2012)

I abuse the living shit out of  The poor emoticon never stood a chance.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah easily out of my 1250ish posts 1000 of them would contain 


... Because I'm so funny.


----------



## -42- (Mar 16, 2012)

"NGD Incoming" 

No pics.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread should be stickied.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 16, 2012)

Posting in the Theory section and being completely in awe by SchecterWhore and Solodini's responses. Wait no... I think most of us still are shocked at that.. nevermind


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

"Hey I want to learn to play jazz like animals as leaders."

And

"guys, anyone got any clues as to why my active pickups aren't working?"

*5 minutes later*

"bump??? Help mee"

*5 minutes later*

"lol. Batteries*


----------



## Jakke (Mar 16, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I thought tunieinrecords was the chemtrail guy. Didn't those get closed relatively quickly? I'll have to look to see what whopper conspiracy thread he participated in.
> 
> You're hoping that people who leave neg rep would be interested in working things out, but some of the stuff I've received neg rep for has been appalling. I once got neg rep for being completely disgusted at someone having sex with a child, because I was too judgmental. Really. *laugh* There is no way someone would have the balls to come out and state something like that on the open forum, which is why I'm amused that they're stuck lashing out in the lamest way possible without exposing themselves to shame in the eyes of the community.
> 
> And, really, I wouldn't want to work things out with someone condoning pedophilia. *laugh*



He is indeed the chemtrails guy, he seems to tend to believe in most conspiracies under the sun. I was refering to this thread: Anyone seen Thrive - New documentary?
I thought it was awesome

Yeah... Neg-rep is usually for stupid things unless you go out of your way to troll people. 
The current I have is a guy who couldn't handle that I was right (and apparently my large signature also is worthy of neg-rep), and a guy who felt he needed to defend I band I had to look up on Wikipedia after I saw I had gotten neg-rep. (why should I know of every little obscure emo-band?)
That is really my main motivation, I have gotten so much flack for things that people for example read in a hurry and got pissed about, so I have been itching for straightening things out with them. I don't like someone to think views represents me when they really don't.


*You dare to denounce pedophilia?!* WHAT KIND OF A PERSON ARE YOU??!





I remember Ghostofperdition getting some neg-rep for expressing views that someone in the SSO love and relationships thread didn't agree with. I mean, that's just stupid, you are in that case basically trying to enforce you own brand of morality on others. It's also quite a difference between that and saying pedophilia is wrong (something I believe most of us can agree on).


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> An experienced forum member will use these symbols       *(Added: )*





Jakke said:


>



Found One!


----------



## Jakke (Mar 16, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Found One!



Aww


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 16, 2012)

don`t forget photoshops


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 16, 2012)

Neg repping should be "regulated". A mod should approve of the neg rep before it becomes official.

EDIT: And who gives a :golf: about neg rep anyway. The only rep is actual reputation around the forum.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 16, 2012)

I completely disagree with you. Rep should be completely run by the members of this forum.


----------



## Genome (Mar 16, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I completely disagree with you. Rep should be completely run by the members of this forum.



I think it's more to avoid being neg-repped for something completely stupid i.e. when someone doesn't get a joke.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 16, 2012)

Django said:


> Neg repping should be "regulated". A mod should approve of the neg rep before it becomes official.
> 
> EDIT: And who gives a :golf: about neg rep anyway. The only rep is actual reputation around the forum.



Brah - we don't have that kidn of time


----------



## Dan (Mar 16, 2012)

My god that Cooley pic made me spit my drink out. I totally forgot about that


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 16, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Brah - we don't have that kidn of time



I understand 

I don't believe in the digital rep system, it should just be "real" reputation around here.



genome said:


> I think it's more to avoid being neg-repped for something completely stupid i.e. when someone doesn't get a joke.



You get it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2012)

Dan said:


> My god that Cooley pic made me spit my drink out. I totally forgot about that



Fuuuu now I really need to know the joke! Kinda wish I didn't just stick to the Luthiery section for the first 1.5 years I was here .


----------



## Xaios (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know the joke either. Anyone else want to fill in this old noob?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 16, 2012)

^ And this year old member?


----------



## Randomist (Mar 16, 2012)

to that conspiracy thread.

OnT: I volunteer myself as a noob. I've been around for 4 years now, reading much more than I post, and only just dared venture into the realms of off topic. So far:  

I'm going to try to contribute more now, though, I think I have more experience and knowledge to offer than when I first joined.

So. How duz I DJENTZ?


----------



## skeels (Mar 16, 2012)

What in the HELL is djent? !


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 16, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Brah - we don't have that kidn of time



Yep... you spend how much time deleting Spam threads, dealing with shit in the classifieds etc etc bullshit whatever?

A few years ago I was asked to Moderate a forum I was posting on at the time...

I was like  no


----------



## Explorer (Mar 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> He is indeed the chemtrails guy, he seems to tend to believe in most conspiracies under the sun. I was refering to this thread: Anyone seen Thrive - New documentary?
> I thought it was awesome



Hah! I had forgotten about that one. I missed the beginning of that one, as I was in the throes of the aftermath of my first hand surgery. I remember how long it took to type up each response, and then how easily he jumped to a new conspiracy to explain away each flaw.

And, although I was distracted and didn't make the point in that topic, I regret not having pointed out that* if homeopathy is real, then any and all water drunk in a major city will have the properties of feces. *I've had homeopathy advocates turn apoplectic when I casually ask about that when they're preaching to a crowd. *laugh*

----

I'm going to credit Darren (I think it was Darren) who, in an old topic about rep, pointed out the following:

*No one on this forum has more rep than they deserve. *

Extending that, no matter how much neg rep is doled out, rep bars typically accurately reflect someone's standing in the community, built up over time. Most users will get occasional neg rep, and if someone really runs afoul of community standards, then they'll have more neg rep than the average user. 

There was a recent newbie who posted an argumentative topic, had it closed, and then started the same topic while calling people here stupid. He even called out a mod. *laugh* I can't remember if his rep bar had gone red or not, but telling the whole forum that you're smart and they're idiots... well, what would such a person expect? *laugh*

Anyway, I believe that rep is normally pretty balanced for the normal user. Rather than worry about people being able to give neg rep, I take opportunities to give positive rep for good contributions. I suspect investing time to give positive rep also is something which divides the experienced users from the newbies. 

*For those who are worried about negative rep, I counsel you to give positive rep whenever you can. That will more than balance out the effect of those you worry about.*


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 17, 2012)

I still feel like a noob whenever rep is mentioned. I can see it, but I don't know how it works, and generally don't care. I like to judge people with my own opinion rather than someone else's. It's just a coincidence that this forum's and my opinion of people seem to fit like an Escher sketch.


----------



## rx (Mar 17, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> When there's a post with 10 or more photos a new forum member will quote the entire thing in THE VERY NEXT POST.
> 
> An experienced forum member will type this symbol, meaning the exact same thing: ^
> 
> Experienced forum members, my iPhone thanks you.



i don't think this method works in threaded view. but then, no one really uses that viewing mode...


----------



## skeels (Mar 17, 2012)

Who in the HELL is MC Escher!?

Is he a rapper?


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 17, 2012)

skeels said:


> Who in the HELL is MC Escher!?
> 
> Is he a rapper?




Visual artist.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, so I just noticed that one particular user has both asked if Agiles are any good, and stated that he thinks rep should be eliminated because people only give negative rep.

What are the odds his post count is less than 100?

*laugh*


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 17, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Okay, so I just noticed that one particular user has both asked if Agiles are any good, and stated that he thinks rep should be eliminated because people only give negative rep.
> 
> What are the odds his post count is less than 100?
> 
> *laugh*



For a second there I thought you were referring to me, but then I realized I never asked anything about Agiles


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 17, 2012)

starting a thread for each new agile model also should i get ibanez agile or schecter


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 17, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> starting a thread for each new agile model also should i get ibanez agile or schecter



Or for even more lulz: "should i get ibanez agile schecter or save up for black machine?????????"


----------



## Genome (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not sure how rep works either. What's the deal with some users having a dash after the number like above?

And does the thanked number only apply to threads you started and received thanks?


----------



## damigu (Mar 17, 2012)

Dan said:


> When someone sends you a PM about a blackmachine 7 you pretended to sell on April fools day last year....
> 
> True story.



speaking of, is it still available?


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 17, 2012)

The most stereotypical new ss.org forum member:


> should i get a schecter hellraiser because i really like the black flame cherry quilt maple but i also heard that ibanez is good for djent and i want to play that. also is agile good for djent because its cheaper than good ibanez so ill probably just get that and spend the extra 100 bucks on an axe fx for periphery tone.


----------



## damigu (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ or else "i'll spend the extra money i save on bareknuckles"


----------



## The Beard (Mar 17, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Eventually I joined, and not long after my sanity was destroyed with the "creepiest videos on youtube" thread, so I thank SS for that.



You're welcome


----------



## Explorer (Mar 17, 2012)

genome said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how rep works either. What's the deal with some users having a dash after the number like above?
> 
> And does the thanked number only apply to threads you started and received thanks?



I'm not sure which dash you're talking about. What post number is it in this thead?

As to your second question, one can only thank the initial post in a thread, and the Thanked number counts those thanks.


----------



## Genome (Mar 17, 2012)

The post above mine that you quoted.


----------



## makeitreign (Mar 17, 2012)

ITT: lurking noobs learning what not to do.

Me included.


----------



## Phrygian (Mar 17, 2012)

Necrobumping. Been there myself 


EDIT: is my noobness decided by my number of posts, or my join date?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 17, 2012)

I like it when people ask what a given piece of gear can do... when they already own it. I don't count patches on digital effects units, of course, when people are looking for patches, but when they have a pedal or amp with only a few knobs.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, like the "13 thanks for one post" thing?


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 17, 2012)

"How is this piece of gear cuz I just bought it and don't tell me it's crap"


----------



## Genome (Mar 17, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Oh, like the "13 thanks for one post" thing?



Oh, that's what it is?


----------



## damigu (Mar 17, 2012)

genome said:


> The post above mine that you quoted.



something about quoting this out of context seemed hilarious to me, so i had to quote it.



Phrygian said:


> EDIT: is my noobness decided by my number of posts, or my join date?



it's calculated by a very statistical formula that, oddly enough, can also be used to determine how many furries it takes to screw in a light bulb.
(you would think that the answer is 0, because furries can't fit into a light bulb, but the math works out differently)


----------



## Explorer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmm. I would judge someone's newbness based on how far along the spectrum they are about caring either just about themselves, or about the SS.org community. 

Failure to search before asking a common question, obsessing over rep as opposed to giving positive rep out like it was candy, not bothering to read the classified rules, complaining about the rules... all of those seem like someone who hasn't yet learned to think of others.

However, I'm always hopeful that they'll turn it around, and become valued members of the SS.org community. 

I'm actually a little sad when someone gets banned, because they just couldn't learn to control themselves just a little bit. Still, if they're all about blaming others for the reaction to their behavior, instead of being capable of learning from it, I don't doubt that a ban is a good thing, in the same way the regular patrons at a bar are grateful when the angry, violent drunk gets tossed....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 18, 2012)

I personally don't consider myself "experienced" due to the fact i've only been a member for a year, but in that year i've spent a couple hours a day reading stuff here. If not more than a couple hours a day. I haven't started posting that much until the last two months (kinda been post whoring  ) -anyways, i don't think that my posts are unhelpful, or stupid newbie questions. I'm not entirely sure what that makes me.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 18, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I personally don't consider myself "experienced" due to the fact i've only been a member for a year, but in that year i've spent a couple hours a day reading stuff here. If not more than a couple hours a day. I haven't started posting that much until the last two months (kinda been post whoring  ) -anyways, i don't think that my posts are unhelpful, or stupid newbie questions. I'm not entirely sure what that makes me.



I started posting frequently probably 8 months ago, getting from 30 to 1250 Posts in that time, when I started Stealthdjentstic (And formerly named, Stealthtastic ) had around 7500 and is now at like 14500.. my friend, we are not post-whoring


----------



## skeels (Mar 18, 2012)

I suspected I was a noob when I used to log on and
then in fear of the reactions to my painful attempts at humor I would go check the public ban list TO SEE IF I WAS ON IT.

*humor highlighted*

Am I banned now? 


Also how am I supposed to djent when I don't even know what the HELL it is?!

Please neg rep me -i can't stop!

@django - I know who MC Escher is! He did "Bust a Move" right?



Aaaaaaa - somebody stop me!


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 18, 2012)

skeels said:


> @django - I know who MC Escher is! He did "Bust a Move" right?



He did "Yo Dawg, What's the Ceiling?" and "I Dunno Where Mah Hands Begin feat. Etzza-Sketz"


----------



## Genome (Mar 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I started posting frequently probably 8 months ago, getting from 30 to 1250 Posts in that time, when I started Stealthdjentstic (And formerly named, Stealthtastic ) had around 7500 and is now at like 14500.. my friend, we are not post-whoring



I know, man. I've been registered since May 2010 but didn't start posting regularly until recently. A couple of posters I can see registered only last year (*stares in your direction*) and have well over 1,000.  Spammers.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 18, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about post counts. Some folks have a lot of free time, post from mobile devices, etc.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 18, 2012)

I dunno about you but I hate posting from my phone. The most I will do from it is 'like' a comment.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 19, 2012)

I browse SSO Everyday and post on my phone, in fact, I probably use my phone on SSO more then on a computer, as I tend to be out and about a lot.


----------



## hutchman (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I am the least noob person here as I joined in May 2005. I don't think I've seen anyone who has been here longer than me.

Therefore it is obvious that I am the all knowing king of this forum. Bow down to me......... Please...



By the way. Out of curiosity, is there anyone that is still active on here that joined before me???


----------



## Fiction (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen a 2004 post a few times, can't remember name though.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone who's never seen the "Dirty Lurker" is a noob, as far as I'm concerned. Although I only ever caught one fleeting glimpse, myself.


----------



## hutchman (Mar 19, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I've seen a 2004 post a few times, can't remember name though.



There are a couple of other 2005 joiners up the page a bit, but I beat them by a few months. I feel kinda important............ Yes I'm that sad.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 19, 2012)

hutchman said:


> There are a couple of other 2005 joiners up the page a bit, but I beat them by a few months. I feel kinda important............ Yes I'm that sad.



You have every right too!


----------



## Dan (Mar 19, 2012)

I state n00bness on whether you were around when Chris was here before Alex bought the forum off him 

If you remember that youve been around an 'acceptable' amount of time


----------



## squid-boy (Mar 19, 2012)

I honestly lurked the forum from 2007 until my join date in 2010. I just felt like I would never (still feel this way) have anything good to contribute. 

But I joined anyway. trollface.jpeg


----------



## rx (Mar 20, 2012)

it's all good. i've been a member since 2004 and i barely did any posting


----------



## hutchman (Mar 20, 2012)

rx said:


> it's all good. i've been a member since 2004 and i barely did any posting



Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My reign is over!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for the bumpage...

but...busted...



> Especially since it's 200 watts...so it's twice as loud as a 100 watt amp!!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I remember Ghostofperdition getting some neg-rep for expressing views that someone in the SSO love and relationships thread didn't agree with. I mean, that's just stupid, you are in that case basically trying to enforce you own brand of morality on others. It's also quite a difference between that and saying pedophilia is wrong (something I believe most of us can agree on).




I thought you all knew that I was a compulsive-lying, attention seeking whore? Clearly I need to work harder on gaining this kind of reputation. 
Surely there is no such thing on this planet as a polyamorous, bisexual transgender? There's just no way a person can spend close to a year discovering themselves, sharing their findings with others, and dealing with whatever comes. That would involve maturity and honesty. 
I do know that when people seriously accuse me of lying to them (especially about this) I can't help but die laughing. They clearly don't know the kind of hell and trouble I've brought down on myself because I'm TOO damn honest. I feel like every day is an IRL re-run of the movie Liar, Liar. 



Anyways, I love when noobs give me neg rep for dumb shit. Even if they do it anonymously, I still find ways to get my point and message across to them.

As for asking people to sign their rep:
Yes, I'd appreciate if people signed their rep to me, good or bad. I don't revenge rep, but I do think I'd send a pm asking why they couldn't avoid the rep to begin with and try to talk things out with me via this wonderful forum tool call private messenging. Of course that would involve a show of class and testicular girth, so I could see where some aren't up to the task. 

As for noob questions, well I find myself often saying "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask". After being here almost 3 years, I've come to want to revise that to "Unless it involves how to make something djent, or how to become another one of bulb's fan club" because there is like 981,723,098,470,987,029,856,019,802,918,601,986,019,856^infinity threads on this very subject and it's pretty clear you didn't bother yourself with the search function. But please, preach on about the miracle of djent and it's prophet bulb. Then go on to bitch about how djent is a sound, not a genre, even though you later refer to it again as a genre. Or is that djenre? Yes, then make 11221342312344 djokes about djent. But insist that it's technical progressive hardcore influenced post-metal.

Or you're a noob if you come into an Ed Roman thread, see that bastard get his comeuppance for stealing pics of people's guitars, then email him about it. 

I  this forum.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 3, 2012)

Everyone's a n00b at some point- it's just that not everyone opens their mouth.

I remember posting a thread about 'what I'd learned about music and gear' or something like that. I don't know what crawled up my ass that day, but I went back a little later and read it and I felt absolutely retarded. That was the most n00b thing I think I've ever done.

I don't know- after that I stopped caring what other people think and started mercilessly reporting classified posts that didn't follow the rules...


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2012)

This one's happening to me more and more, so it's clear that I'm an old_er_ member : 

When you call ghstofperdition as Adam/he/him instead of Jessica/she/hers 

To anyone who might mis-interpret this since I'm putting it out there publicly in a light-hearted/poking-fun-at thread; this is by no means an insult to him wishing to be called as such mind you, I just have a few years of habit to break is all


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> [Pic]



Nah, give me neutral good any day


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 3, 2012)

MFB said:


> This one's happening to me more and more, so it's clear that I'm an old_er_ member :
> 
> When you call ghstofperdition as Adam/he/him instead of Jessica/she/hers
> 
> To anyone who might mis-interpret this since I'm putting it out there publicly in a light-hearted/poking-fun-at thread; this is by no means an insult to *him* wishing to be called as such mind you, I just have a few years of habit to break is all



You did it again.


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2012)

See what I mean!


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 3, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Nah, give me neutral good any day



Damn right, paladins are assholes.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 3, 2012)

MFB said:


> This one's happening to me more and more, so it's clear that I'm an old_er_ member :
> 
> When you call ghstofperdition as Adam/he/him instead of Jessica/she/hers
> 
> To anyone who might mis-interpret this since I'm putting it out there publicly in a light-hearted/poking-fun-at thread; this is by no means an insult to *him* wishing to be called as such mind you, I just have a few years of habit to break is all



*him...

**him**...*

*him...*
*
him...*

*him...*

That's it Ben, remove your pants and await me in my room. We will figure out a punishment suitable for your transgressions... 


























































It's okay dude. As long as people don't say shit to me like "well you'll never be a chick until it gets lopped off" or some highly offensive shit like that, I can live with people making mistakes. When I know you're trying, I don't stress on it much. It's when you go out of your way to be a douche-bag about it that I can't help but have a strong urge gouge out your eyes. 
(Basically telling me/implying that I'm not a "real" woman is about the most offensive thing you can say to me and people I know IRL know I will likely slap the taste out of someone's mouth if they said it to me in person. If here, they are guaranteed neg rep. But outside of that, not too much more that actually angers me about the whole thing.  )


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Damn right, paladins are assholes.



Can't stand the bastards..


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 3, 2012)

True neutral will always be the best. I call it being an opportunist.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 4, 2012)

A relatively new thread reminds me of another characteristic of some new members: a long, rambling post where someone expounds a theory about something... and there is no explanatory power to the theory, and nothing is really gained by it. 

"So, what if you jump back and forth , like moving two intervals ahead, and then back one, and then three ahead, and then back two, and so on. It's like inventing an entirely new ruler, because you don't look at each measurement according to what's nearest, but instead complicate it by looking at its relationship to notes which are never adjacent to it. It will revolutionize measurement/scales. What do you think?"

*laugh*

There have also been quite a few threads I've seen where someone signs up and proposes all kinds of "revolutionary" ideas, either playing, instrument construction, etc., and none of it is based in the real world, and none of it has any actual experience behind it. Then, when it's pointed out that the stuff isn't new, or well supported, or well thought out, the person often gets offended, and calls everyone else just too dumb to understand it. *laugh*


----------



## skeels (Apr 4, 2012)

^oh man.... I laughed. I cried. I cried some more. Then I ate some soup.

Some people are just plain nuts. 




*raises hand sheepishly*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn this thread delivers, how did I miss this!


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn this thread delivers, how did I miss this!



Were you banned?


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2012)

The forum I used to frequent before finding this one was eventually overrun completely by trolls, and they were given free reign because all the mods at the site weren't actually frequent users; mod status was given to the most famous/popular/successful musicians on the forum. It was a mess. 

Needless to say, I had some bad habits to break when I first joined this forum. 

I think one of my first posts here was taking umbrage to the acronyms GAS, NAD ("don't you realize you're talking about balls?!"), and so on. I like to think I learned quickly, though I won't be offended if anyone disagrees. 

Anyway, as for current noobs, I'll say this: If I see one more variation of "Best DAW?" posted as a new thread, I think I might actually implode, and you'll all be destroyed in the resulting singularity.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2014)

new member: "just got my 9 string shecter " old guy: "get off my lawn! xD"


----------



## MFB (Aug 5, 2014)

2 year bump?

Noob.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 5, 2014)

It might be because lately I am not that interested in new guitar stuff and/or much new music (at least not the kind that often gets posted around here), but, as time goes on, I seem to gravitate to posting in a few (alive) threads that I've been subscribed to for a while, and the odd interesting one that pops up every now and again during the odd times when I decide to go on the "New Posts" section.

None of that prevents from lurking all day though. 

EDIT: also, d0n, ur n00b gtfo.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2014)

MFB said:


> 2 year bump?
> 
> Noob.


I was searching for the denko thread, and this came up. I won't let it be ignored. 



Alberto7 said:


> It might be because lately I am not that interested in new guitar stuff and/or much new music (at least not the kind that often gets posted around here), but, as time goes on, I seem to gravitate to posting in a few (alive) threads that I've been subscribed to for a while, and the odd interesting one that pops up every now and again during the odd times when I decide to go on the "New Posts" section.
> 
> None of that prevents from lurking all day though.


I feel you man. I've spent waaaaaayyy too much time on this site since I joined almost 3 years ago. Recently I've been trying to cut back by only posting in the anime thread, and sometimes the COB thread when I get the chance. Of course, I occasionally come across a thread title too tempting not to post in(like this one ), and I'll .... it all up for myself.



> EDIT: also, d0n, ur n00b gtfo.


go2bed

edit: 4,666 post


----------



## Explorer (Aug 5, 2014)

I've gotta admit, I saw that huge necrobump, and my eyes immediately went to the member's post count, thinking that it had to be below 100... but nope!



caskettheclown said:


> They don't know what to do with this



Believe me, I know what to do with that!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 5, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I was searching for the denko thread, and this came up.



Ahh, memories.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Aug 5, 2014)

How often they actually masturbate whilst looking at sensual NGD's.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Ahh, memories.



Memories indeed,



Spoiler



(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 6, 2014)

You're a noob when your name's Alex Kenivel and you didn't know about this thread


----------



## rx (Aug 8, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> When there's a post with 10 or more photos a new forum member will quote the entire thing in THE VERY NEXT POST.
> 
> An experienced forum member will type this symbol, meaning the exact same thing: ^
> 
> Experienced forum members, my iPhone thanks you.



works in linear view mode, but does not work in threaded view mode


----------



## Xaios (Aug 8, 2014)

Viewing ANY forum in threaded view is an exercise in madness.


----------



## rx (Aug 8, 2014)

ness? 

​


----------

